# Everything in the grocery will kill you!



## jjraby (Jan 29, 2011)

Is it just me, or is there something new every day telling us that something in our food is killing us?

How are we supposed to navigate this and how are we supposed to eat healthy and not break the bank?


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Jan 30, 2011)

Only buy things that are all natural and have not been cooked or processed in any way. That is the easiest way to stay away from the killer foods.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jan 30, 2011)

Question 1: If the person telling me that "X" is going to kill me then tries to sell me "Y" I pretty much toss that information in the bin where it belongs. 

Question 2: It depends on what you define as healthy eating. Organically grown, hormone free, free range, PETA certified, et. al. tofu loaf is expensive for a reason. But locally grown items at the Farmer Market, not so much. But my experience is that anything that is worth pursuing will cost a little more in both money and time, but is worth the investment of both. It all boils down to priorities, I suppose.


----------



## jjraby (Jan 30, 2011)

Agreed, So how we we become organic and natural foodies without become a liberal hippie?


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Jan 30, 2011)

That's easy. Buy a Glock. No hippie owns a glock.


----------



## baron (Jan 30, 2011)

Chaplainintraining said:


> Only buy things that are all natural and have not been cooked or processed in any way. That is the easiest way to stay away from the killer foods.



Jack LaLanne said he never ate processed food at all. But he still died.

My wife knows a lady who is 96 and smoke's 2.5 pack's a day and drinks at least 3 vodka drinks nightly. She is in pretty good medical condition for her age. 

Why worry about the food if it will kill you. Death is still the most common way to heaven, at least till the Rapture. So I say enjoy all that bad food and be happy.


----------



## Grimmson (Jan 30, 2011)

jjraby said:


> Agreed, So how we we become organic and natural foodies without become a liberal hippie?


 
If you want a serious answer then I suggest grow your own veggies like tomatoes, onions, spinach, squash, carrots, and peppers. Also buy a deep freeze for freezing the veggies and for buying meat that is on sale. Also a deep freeze can come in handy if you hunt for big game or raise a cow for the slaughter. On an unserious and disturbing note, based on our own cultural standards, what would really upset hippies and perhaps some in here, raise some guinea pigs for their meat. They are large enough for one man to have a healthy portion of protein and can assist in not over eating to much meat; plus like rabbits they reproduce quickly. People in Peru do it. Just beware of the animal rights activists and guinea pig pet lovers if you do something like that.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jan 30, 2011)

jjraby said:


> Agreed, So how we we become organic and natural foodies without become a liberal hippie?


 
By remembering the creation mandate to have dominion, not domination, over the creation. By remembering and glorifying the Creator, not the creation.


----------

